# D7000 mechanical sound



## edddial (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just bought a D7000 (upgrading my D90). I'm wondering if any of D7000 users here can give some advise. Fyi, I bought this unit in Malaysia from Nikon Authorized Dealer. The product stated Made in Thailand. My questions:

1. Is your D7000 also made in Thailand?
2. Do you notice bad pixels (2-3 on the very same spot) when shooting ISO-100 with exposure >1sec?

When changing position of camera (taking landscape to portrait: I mean horizontal to vertical), I can hear a clicking sound (mechanical). Sound something like little screw hitting some of the inner part near the viewfinder. First I thought it was my lens. But it gives same result without lens. Of course it's not coming from the strap holder, but the sound could be similar to that. For mine, I don't need to shake the camera. It's enough to turn the camera from position horizontal to vertical.

3. Do you have this sound on your unit?

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2011)

Camera manufacturers do outsource production of some products to other countries, for example the battery grip on my 7D was made in Thailand. In addition the recent events in Japan is known to have pushed production of some products to other countries (where factories were available undamaged) so more recent stocks of more camera bodies might well be made in different countries. 

As for the pixels that sounds like dead pixels. This is not uncommon on cameras and can often be the result of very long exposure work (eg minutes or longer). However in a new unit there shouldn't be any dead pixels and normally you gent get this repaired/corrected under warranty. 

The clicking sound I'm not sure of and might be the result of damage/loose components and on a new unit should be correctable under warranty - however it could also be a balance/angle balance clicking as it tilts, however I don't know if the D7000 has such a feature nor if it should make a sound normally audible.


----------



## edddial (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with you. The D7000 had dead/hot pixel at ISO-100! At ISO >16000, hot pixel is clearly visible without need to zoom (camera's LCD).
My 2 years old D90 don't have that problem on ISO lower than 1600. And I don't hear anything when tilting the camera horizontal or vertical. 

I went to the same shop today (fyi, I got the unit yesterday), insist them to test any new unit if they have same 'clicking' sound. They don't even have to turn on the unit. They let me try on their demo unit, which has no audible sound at all! Then they're not satisfied, open another one (new) and again nothing.

However, they refused to change and just want to send it back to Nikon service center. 1 day old!! I've also highlighted to them (yesterday) that the box is dented on the lower end corner yesterday but they claimed the inner box is ok so shouldn't be a problem. My best guess is that the box has drop quite harsh causing dent on the sharp end corner (as the box itself is tough enough/hard). 

Any suggestion how should I proceed? It's not a cheap camera. It looks like D90 is far much better than D7000 (at least mine).


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure on your fill rights of trade in your country, however in most countries you can request replacement of a unit instead of warranty repair. Unless this is different I'd be one to say take one of their working units and let them get the camera fixed up under warranty in their time. 

If things are different you'll have to have it sent of for repair.


----------



## edddial (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, normally it should be that way but the Nikon Authorized Dealer mentioned that they've their own policy.
I bought it last Saturday, at ISO-100, the hot pixels are visible at least 9 can be seen clearly on the LCD. At higher ISO, the bad pixels are massive (not noise).
They don't have stock until yesterday, so I pick-up the replacement (after going to Nikon Authorized service center AND to NIKON HQ in Malaysia). 1 visible bad pixel on lower part where I can consider acceptable. Today I went there complaint about the sound. First they mentioned it's normal, until they tried demo & new unit. They admit but refused to change.

I would say a total disappointed. I still hope other D7000's owner could comment & suggest especially on the 'clicking' sound. 

1. Is your D7000 also made in Thailand?
2. Do you notice bad pixels (2-3 on the very same spot) when shooting ISO-100 with exposure >1sec?

When changing position of camera (taking landscape to portrait: I mean horizontal to vertical), I can hear a clicking sound (mechanical). Sound something like little screw hitting some of the inner part near the viewfinder. First I thought it was my lens. But it gives same result without lens. Of course it's not coming from the strap holder, but the sound could be similar to that. For mine, I don't need to shake the camera. It's enough to turn the camera from position horizontal to vertical.

3. Do you have this sound on your unit?


----------



## pen (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a one month old D7000, no clicking and no dead pixels and yes it was made in Thailand. 

I hope you manage to get this sorted out the camera has been great formless so far.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## edddial (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Pen, so it's true enough my D7000 is a problematic one. Tested 2 others from the same shop (demo & new), no 'clicking' sound unless you really shake it. 
They told me to wait until Wednesday, the shop try to negotiate with Nikon HQ Malaysia. I was informed they refuse to change.


----------



## pen (Aug 21, 2011)

That is to bad, here in Canada I purchased a 60D from future shop and had one month to return it no questions asked an the D7000 from Henrys with a 14 day return policy. 

I hope they do the right thing and change it it for you as you never know what damage has been done.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 22, 2011)

Couple of things.......

Regarding the dead pixels, the D7000 has come out with 2 firmware updates that might address this.  I know it worked for mine.  Other than that, try taking the battery out overnight, and putting it back in.  that relieved a dead pixel issue I had above and beyond the firware fixes with my D7000.

Next....  No clicking sound form mine.

Sorry.


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

Tried that on my 1st D7000, no success and the pixels always on the same spot.

The 1st replacement, only 1 dead pixel (lower/bottom) so it's kind of acceptable for me. But then the audible 'clicking' sound do bothers me if the unit ever fall before (based on the box condition). Yet the other units that I test, no 'clicking' sound. It's loud enough that you can hear without have to place my ear to the unit. Enough by trying moving the camera from Horizontal to Vertical position (while my eyes is looking inside the viewfinder). Sad.. sad.. sad.. the shop called me today, they've sent to Nikon Service Center and he told me his part is finished. Now it's up to Nikon HQ in Malaysia to deal with me directly. This is really bad after sales service, specially the camera brand new out of the box.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 23, 2011)

Perhaps if you were to complain loud enough while in his store during busy time he might be more conducive to exchange


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

I did, so the salesman told me he will help to send to Nikon Service Center / HQ. Not exchange.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2011)

Its too bad the store doesnt have a policy to deal with this. One day old camera should be guaranteed with an exchange program. Here in Toronto its 14 days from Henrys. After that time you have to deal with Nikon Canada directly. I dont have the clicking sound, or any dead pixels but I have a problem with oil splashing on the sensor leaving small round dots which dont move or go away.


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is already at Nikon HQ (Malaysia), I hope they'll exchange it. The sound is audible, the salesman & their staff (store) heard but I wonder why they have to call Nikon HQ whether or not to exchange. Once I get mine back (hopefully Nikon Malaysia is professional enough & exchange with also 'new out of box'), then I need to check if it has that oil splashing on the sensor. Btw, how long have you own the D7000?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 23, 2011)

all I'm saying is that in a similar situation I got results by making sure the propriator's potential new customers knew the store's policy to which I was quickly rewarded with a replacement.


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

I did that, also told them I may publish on several Nikon's forum but they don't care. They just say they're the authorized dealer & their after sales service is done (by sending the product to Nikon HQ). This direction comes from Nikon Malaysia HQ that no-exchange (after the Store Manager called Nikon Malaysia HQ). The salesman informed me today that my D7000 is already at Nikon Malaysia HQ and taken care by Nikon Salesman (HQ) by the name Alvin if I'm not mistaken. The store salesman told me his job is done. I'm wondering if other Nikon HQs are like this?

Perhaps someone can direct me how I should I escalate this issue higher than the local Nikon HQ. I can't believe an organization like Nikon can become unprofessional like this. I'm not saying all Nikon, but particularly Nikon Malaysia Head Quarters. Information from the store salesman that Nikon will check if the D7000 is functionally working doesn't suggest any exchange. If they refuse to exchange then this is going to be very unfair to me, as I paid full amount for NEW unit.

Let see how it goes. I was told someone from Nikon Malaysia HQ will call me. 

Really appreciate advise from any members here on this matter.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 24, 2011)

no issues here.. have had the D7000 for a couple of months now. Hope you get it resolved soon!


----------



## edddial (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks cgipson1, non have this issue. Yet new out of box! I'm still waiting Nikon HQ Malaysia to contact me.


----------



## edddial (Aug 26, 2011)

Nikon personnel called me 2 days ago. Guess what he say about the 'sound' on my D7000; the sound is normal in all D7000 and it comes from one of the 'spring' on the upper part of the camera. 
Spring?! How can a spring make such a noise. Only loose spring will make such a noise. For me if the spring is loose, then something wrong with the spring mounting. I told him that why I don't hear the 'clicking' sound on other D7000. How a 'spring' make a 'clicking' sound? I also asked him to check the original box, where it's dented (only on one lower corner). If it's due to being pressed (not fall) then I should see dent on the other end as well. Since it's dented on only one corner I can only imagine/guess that the box has experience free fall. I insist for replacement and he told me he needs to talk to his salesman about it. 

What do you guys thing about this? If Nikon Malaysia insist I should accept the product as it is then I would ask them to come out with an official letter that 'clicking' (kind like small screw hitting something sound) on the camera came from a 'screw' located on the upper part of the camera and it's normal for D7000.

Hmm... if the sound is normal, then other D7000 without that sound are defective? Then Nikon has great QC issue. 

I'll wait for their next update. I was tired when he called me. 'Spring' making such 'click' mechanical sound with just moving/tilting the camera from horizontal to vertical?! Not talking about try to shake the camera but just normal move as you're trying to get the right view (either Portrait or Landscape).


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 26, 2011)

Nikon support is very helpful - (1-800-645-6687)

My D7000 has been in the shop a month for oily sensor, so I can't mess with it to check and see if it has your issues but give thye guys a call at that #


----------



## edddial (Aug 26, 2011)

2WheelPhoto,

My D7000 at Nikon Malaysia HQ and the guy that call me is from Nikon Malaysia HQ. I'm in Malaysia. That number meant for US, I can't reach that no from Malaysia.


----------



## edddial (Sep 10, 2011)

I finally get the replacement for my D7000, this one without the 'clicking' sound for sure. Nikon Malaysia even provide 2 units at the store (where I bought it) for me to choose. Both without 'clicking' mechanical sound, choose one and I hope this one don't have any other issues. Thanks Nikon Malaysia & the store manager (also with help from their sales guy).


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 10, 2011)

Think Im gonna stick with my rock solid Sony A55......looks like Nikons quality is really slipping..........really bad time to start failing with Sony comming up from the rear with quality cameras.


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

The idea was to replace my D90 with D7000, but after 2 problems I had with the first 2 new unit I changed my mind. I'm keeping my D90.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you have the reciept?  Just return the damn thing and buy elsewhere.


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

The store refused to give my money back due to their store policy. They help me send to Nikon, and when Nikon personnel called me I urge for replacement. Finally after ~3 weeks, they sent 2 new D7000 at the store for me to choose one. So I get a replacement.


----------



## pen (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I hope that you have better luck with this one. I have not had a problem with mine as of yet.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## edddial (Sep 12, 2011)

So far so good, no strange sound. The shutter sound also better than the last one. Next to start taking photos..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 12, 2011)

Let us know how it goes. Mine is STILL at Nikon after all this time.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2011)

I used mine the other day mounted to a 80-200 2.8D with a tripod mount, and the camera was rotating from vertical to horizontal shooting two soccer games for about 4 and a half hours and no mechanical sound was to be heard.


----------



## edddial (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks D-B-J. Yours is perfect. A good one shouldn't produced any sound. Mine was really audible and finally it has been replaced with the new one.


----------



## raffile (Sep 17, 2011)

My D7000 is indeed made in Thailand. Although it is my first nicer camera that I bought, I don't even worry about the area of manufacture. As far as the clicking... I literally just checked mine, and it does make a clicking noise but I do think it sounds normal. It does not sound like anything grinding. Although I cannot determine your problem without actually hearing the clicking.

But again my D7000 does make a clicking when switching from landscape to portrait. It is very silent too so if your camera is louder thannnnnnn I would probably get it checked out.


----------



## edddial (Sep 17, 2011)

As mentioned, mine was audible. Sound very similar to a small tiny screw hitting another metal part produce kind of clicking sound. It's audible even in the store with noisy environment. Tested and compared with other D7000 no audible sound. It's verified by Nikon and the replacement unit from Nikon has no audible sound.

Anyway congratulation since you happy with yours.


----------



## myftop (Oct 7, 2011)

edddial said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought a D7000 (upgrading my D90). I'm wondering if any of D7000 users here can give some advise. Fyi, I bought this unit in Malaysia from Nikon Authorized Dealer. The product stated Made in Thailand. My questions:
> 
> ...



I also have one which I purchased from Amazon and it's also made in Thailand. I don't think I have these problems as you have.


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 12, 2011)

The noise you hear when changing orientation is normal, its the sound of the orientation sensor rotating around in the camera. It sounds like a tiny screw is loose and rolling around in the body, but its not.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 13, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> The noise you hear when changing orientation is normal, its the sound of the orientation sensor rotating around in the camera. It sounds like a tiny screw is loose and rolling around in the body, but its not.



I don't understand what you are talking about. I don't think the sensor moves right?


----------



## edddial (Oct 14, 2011)

Most owners don't have that sound. The replacement unit I get from Nikon doesn't come with that weird sound.


----------



## edddial (Oct 14, 2011)

myftop said:


> edddial said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



You've a good unit. Just like the replacement unit I received.


----------



## Harrie_Meijers (Oct 17, 2011)

I do have my D7000 for 3 Months now and never heard a click. And this one is made in THAILAND. Should not surprise me if all D7000 were made there.Perhaps you repeat the move from landscape to portrait without your lense. I don't have a standard lense, so that could be the difference.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 17, 2011)

Who cares where D7000's are made, the manufacturing processes and quality assurance controls should be the same everywhere whether its Mexico, Thai, or Siberia.


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 17, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > The noise you hear when changing orientation is normal, its the sound of the orientation sensor rotating around in the camera. It sounds like a tiny screw is loose and rolling around in the body, but its not.
> ...



There is a tiny orientation sensor that "flips" around when you turn the camera from landscape to portrait. If you quickly rotate or shake the camera it will sound like a tiny screw clinking around inside. Some cameras may be louder then others, and also some photographers hearing may be better then others.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 17, 2011)

My D7000 does not make the sound outlined in the OP. I do love the sound of the shutter though.


----------

